# Drywall dust vac



## oldman (Jan 15, 2017)

Drywall dust eater 








Tank and filter after 2 weeks of sanding 








Dust in bucket 








Contractors that I have been on jobs with spend 500 to 1500 on dust vacs and random voodoo to keep things clean and their biggest complaint is not the original cost of the machine but the replacement filters and bags 

This set up 120 for the vac 70 for the cyclone and 40 for the hepa filter. 230$ total investment and it works great no problems in several months of hard use, the filter sees very little dust and banging it on the side of the garbage can knocks the dust right off just like new. 

Thought I would share should anyone be contemplating a dust eater.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Very creative Old Man! Looks like you and Icerock would get along well. If you haven't "met" him yet, look back on some of his old posts. He is the creative solutions man! :yes:


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

a lot less to lug around..no bags...now under 300.00
https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWV01...3-1ba4-4f4e-bdcc-0febe090b8ed&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------

